# Help: easy way to trim a little from the front and back of a video



## FolboterJAF (Aug 15, 2020)

Is there a way to easily trim the front end and back end off of a video that I’ve made in OBS? I want to make the videos look a little more professional by trimming off the part where I start recording in OBS and then switch to whatever I’m recording and trim off the part at the end where I go back to OBS to stop recording. I’ve tried Microsoft Photos which is easy but inflates the file size to larger than what it was before the trimming. I’ve also tried VLC, but in order to trim a video in that, you have to actually watch the video through in real-time to get from where you trimmed it at the beginning to where you want to trim it at the end.


----------



## Fitey (Aug 15, 2020)

you want video editing software to trim your video? I think this is the wrong place to ask but idk

I use DaVinci Resolve and it's free so you could use that


----------



## koala (Aug 15, 2020)

I use Avidemux for simple cutting work: http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
If you use the "copy" output method of Avidemux, you are able to cut the video at I-frames without re-encoding the video, thus no loss of quality. However, if you need to cut at specific frames that are not I-Frames, you need to re-encode as in all the other software.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 17, 2020)

Though odd, Microsoft Windows 10's Photo (not a typo) app has rudimentary video editing capabilities including the trimming


----------



## koala (Aug 17, 2020)

An issue with the apps that come with Windows 10 is control over the exported quality. They re-encode the whole video, and if you don't mirror the encoding parameters you used in OBS to create the raw video, you're vastly losing quality.

If you intend to upload your video to Youtube for public consumption, consider uploading the uncut video as private video first, then trim it with the online video editor of Youtube. After you are satisfied with everything, publish by setting the video to public.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 17, 2020)

koala said:


> An issue with the apps that come with Windows 10 is control over the exported quality. They re-encode the whole video, and if you don't mirror the encoding parameters you used in OBS to create the raw video, you're vastly losing quality.


I wondered about that. Thanks for clarification that it indeed does re-encode . Glad I downloaded and have Da Vinci Resolve to use


----------



## koala (Aug 17, 2020)

Well, DaVinci Resolve for just trimming a video is quite the sledge-hammer to crack a nut.


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 17, 2020)

Listen to koala, AVIDEMUX!!!!!!!


----------



## FolboterJAF (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies! I appreciate your help. I've ended up using Avidemux.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 20, 2020)

koala said:


> Well, DaVinci Resolve for just trimming a video is quite the sledge-hammer to crack a nut.


Our family saying is using M1 Abrams as fly-swatter... but I get your point.
I was trying to limit number of tools/software on this PC, and Resolve was for larger video editing efforts (color balance, audio correction, etc). So if I already had it, ... but I researched and have now downloaded Avidemux. Thanks for the pointer/reference.. looks like a well regarded, much easier to use, tool for exactly this use case


----------



## blobloblob (Feb 9, 2022)

thank you people


----------

